# Found New Hardware Wizard error message won't go away - Dell Photo AIO 942 printer



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

I unplugged my Dell Photo AIO 942 printer from my XP desktop and connected it to my VISTA laptop to print something and it worked fine after installing the latest VISTA drivers from Dell.com. I reconnected it to my desktop I now get a "Found New Hardware Wizard" dialog box that states "There was problem installing hardware: Dell Photo AIO Printer 942" and that "An error occurred during the installation of the device. The system cannot find the file specified." "Click Finish to close the wizard." But, when I click "finish" is just pops the same dialog box right back up. 

I tried to re-install the printer with the CD and it keeps poping continuously back immediately and nothing will stop it. When I reboot, it pops back again. I tried to re-install it directly from Dell.com with the latest XP drivers and it worked fine until I re-booted the system, now it continues to pop-up the error message no matter what I do, however it will print from the XP (direct USB connection), but not from my new VISTA laptop over my home wireless network. Please help and advise any way you can! Thank you in advance!


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well somethings certainly upset it, normally you can check a box that says don't remind me about this again (or similar), anyway how are you connecting the printer ?
And had you shut down running programs before installing it ?

But try the following and see if it helps, unplug the printer from the PC, uninstall the software and reboot, run file cleaning software such as Ccleaner then reboot again.

Now shut down ALL running programs by your clock, right click on each in turn and select exit\pause etc, once they have all been stopped install the software again, but do NOT connect the printer until you are prompted to do so, also an important note when closing down your running programs, unless you have a hardware firewall come offline and stay offline until this is finished or you will get an infection.

OK now with the software installed it will depend on what it says next, if it tells you to connect the printer then fine do as instructed and it should complete the install, if it just tells you to reboot then do so and when your back to your desktop repeat closing the running programs again, once done connect the printer (assuming it hadn't told you to previously) and when the found hardware wizard comes up do not let it go online to find a driver, but do let it install automatically, that should hopefully sort it out, if it still refuses to find what it needs then instead of letting it do it automatically tell it your going to do it manually, then use the browse button to steer it to where the install files are, and again theoretically that should sort it out, see if any of this helps, just reboot to restart all the closed programs then you can connect back to the net safely again.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply. There is no box to check, or believe me I would have checked it. Printer is directly connected to XP desktop by USB cable as it has been for last 2 years. I only disconnected it so I could print something from my laptop and then reconnected it. I did not shut down anything except for AV software when I did uninstall and when I did reinstall of the software and driver. 

I will gladly follow your instructions and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Just remember with usb it's even more important to NOT connect it until prompted.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, tried to uninstall and re-install with programs closed, firewall disabled, off-line of course. Ran CCleaner after reboot, rebooted again, etc. Connected USB when instructed by newly downloaded install program from Dell. Pop-up bubble in running programs system tray followed by "Found New Hardware Wizard" window pop-up with only option to click "Finish" button, which when clicked starts process of pop-up bubble, then wizard window pop-up over and over again. This starts before the installation process is over and continues until reboot, then starts over again with a new reboot, restart firewall, reconnect to the internet, etc. Then, started all over and did everything again from uninstall through new install and obtained exact same results. 

I can print as usual, but the "FNHW" pop--up windo remains no matter what I do. Have not addressed the VISTA laptop not printing over the network issue yet. 
Prefer to clear up this annoying pop-up issue to be repaired first, then on to the next problem. Thanks.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well this one is certainly being a major pain lol, OK desperate stupid guess time, click on Start - All Programs - Start up and make sure theres no entries in there relative to this issue, if there is right click on them and select delete, probably wont be anything but it's the sort of stupid simple solution that sometimes is all you need.

Now for a more techy effort, go into your device manager and see if there are any exclamation marks showing, if there are then report back with what they are and we will try to get those resolved because they may be adding to the problem, if there is nothing showing then in the same window click on the view menu at the top and select show hidden devices, now look again, hopefully it will show something that once resolved will sort this out, otherwise I'm starting to wonder if editing the registry may be the only thing left, hope this helps.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, one item other than the Dell 942 has a yellow question mark and a yellow exclamation mark under Device Manager:

Other Devices:
Multimedia Video Controller

Location: PCI Slot 3 (PCI bus 4, device 2, function 0)

Device Status:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

Cannot find file to reinstall driver after clicking. It says that the device is not working properly because it has a problem.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

That sounds like you need to install some video drivers there, and although that shouldn't have any bearing on this other issue you never know it could be behind it, I've seen\heard much weirder things before, so get the drivers that it requires and see if anything changes, if your not sure what driver you need get and run everest in my sig and it will list your hardware in a summary, if you can't make it out save the report and attach it here so we can have a look and help, do you happen to know if your using a video card or onboard video ? and if using a card does your board support video (even if you aren't using it) ?


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, reinstalled my NVidia GeForce 6800 drivers from Dell.com and everything seems to be working fine after 3 or 4 reboots now. However, Device Manager still has the yellow marks for the Video Controller. Watching videos seems to be working, I do not do any editing of any kind, so maybe something is still not installed correctly. 

Going to try one last time to install DellAIO942 as network printer, then will have to go out and buy real "networking" printer with ethernet cable to wireless router for laptop printing, instead of USB from printer to main computer, then to wireless router for laptop like I am trying now. It is wasting too much time that I need to spend doing other more important things. The HP Photosmart C5180 looks to fit my needs for $150-$180 range and end my headaches. ;-) 

Cheers.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Could it be connected to the motherboard (onboard graphics) rather than your actual video card ? just a thought, see if the board has a graphics driver you can load to cure it.
You could always try double clicking on the problem item in the device manager and click on the driver tab and tell it to search for drivers, you could try online, or you could try directing it to the drivers you already have by using the browse button, it really annoying if it forces you to spend money you don't need to, I just wish I could help you sort it, but if something is stopping us I just can't see what it is personally, I hope this last bit of advice helps as I'm at a loss otherwise.


----------



## alvinc12 (Jun 4, 2007)

You are not the only one having this problem. I installed the new printer EXACTLY as the instruction told me. Tested the printer - it works fine. NFHW error message pops up now on every boot. Printer has been on the XP system for over a year with no problems. I thought I would delete the printer from the Hardware Manager - and IT ain't there; even though it works fine. HELP ME before I shoot the blessed thing. Thankx for your help.


----------

